
Crazy or Plausible? Intel Rumored to Consider AMD Acquistion – HotHardware - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/crazy-plausible-intel-rumored-consider-amd-acquistion
======
ThrowawayR2
Of the two options, I'd have to go with "crazy". There's zero chance it would
get past regulators, particularly in the EU, and the industry wouldn't like it
either because there would be nobody left to hold Intel and nVidia's feet to
the fire.

